# Bay Watch Beach Babes



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Overload of beach pictures


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just a few more


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Where is Lizzie? How come she isn't In the see with the beach babes too?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi! You are becoming quite the shooter!

Fab pics, beautiful in fact!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! Great action shots. Love little Dot and Kiki's little tongues so cute and Inzi with the ball in every picture


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Overload of beach pictures


Now that is an oxymoron if ever there was one, especially when the subjects are those three dogs! Really nice shots Marzi. I love it when you get them half off the sand.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant photos as always, I love the way you have caught Dot in both the number 4 photos. You've got me dreaming of the beach again now! Could NEVER have an overload of your pics


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Such fun. And beautiful action shots. You and Donna make me think I need a much better camera. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Where is Lizzie? How come she isn't In the see with the beach babes too?? X


Lizzie was there and a bit sulky - she wanted to take her swimming costume 'just in case' and I was a grumpy sensible mummy and said 'NO! it is March.' She has a couple of concerts and a singing exam this week so best not to get chilled (frozen). She did cheer up and had lots of fun making a very heavy sledge out of bits and pieces she found on the high tide line. Inzi and I refused to pull it, so Liz gave Kiki rides, before using it for a bed herself


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love Lizzie - she just gets stuck right in there - she would be great fun and hands on on a great outdoors adventure & camping trip.
She sounds like she has many talents, you must be very proud x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Great pictures! And what gorgeous beach babes they are! We are heading to Camber Sands end of this month, will try and take a few shots too. Looks like they had an awesome time x


----------

